# RAID problem



## zambombas (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a problem with RAID10, I created m0 and m1 (two disks each one) to mount RAID1 using gvinum. The next step *I* do is create RAID0 using a stripe called st0. Works! *B*ut when I reboot the system the st0 and the folder /dev/stripe disappear! What am I doing wrong? Thank you.


----------



## mav@ (Apr 2, 2012)

First of all, make sure that you have the geom_stripe kernel module loaded. It could be loaded automatically by *gstripe label*, but lost during reboot.

If not, it may be a probe ordering issue. I am not sure where gvinum stores its metadata. If in the beginning of the disk, then result can be unpredictable. You may try to use gmirror instead of gvinum to create RAID1s. Also you may use graid to create a single RAID10 volume.


----------

